# great pics, great quote



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

found this on Vimeo - Iceland has to be one of the most photogenic countries in the world and the quote from Nikola Tesla is worth listening to

https://vimeo.com/44193401


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Some very beautiful imagery there, even without the 'effects' - Several shots were very reminiscent of 'Home' in the N Yorkshire Dales (1:47 sec; Malham Tarn).

I still like Jeremy Clarkson's (Top Gear) description of Iceland though:- 'Imagine the Scottish Highlands, but on steroids....' - A perfect description of a beautifully bleak and haunting landscape :laugh:

Have you seen the *Nikola Tesla* thread at all? It might be worth a link there :wink:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Ha ha - I remember seeing Clarkson in Iceland - his description is very apt (this coming from someone who has been to neither place :laugh: )


----------

